# Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???



## Hardware97 (18. Februar 2012)

*Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

Servus,

Mir ist langweilig und wollte irgendwas basteln
Ich habe folgende Teile zur auswahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte auch noch ein paar Destoppckühlkörper und tausend andre Lüfter

Was kann ich damit bauen???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

Bau dir ein Mobile daraus


----------



## Hardware97 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

haa


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

Backplate auf die Grafikkarte und Kühlblock auf die Backplate 

Ich hab zumindest mal Leute gesehen, die das mit Wakü gemacht haben, und die Temperaturen recht ordentlich verbessern konnten.
Aber halt nicht einfach den Kühlkörper drauflegen, sonst machst du mehr kaputt als kühl.

Wenn du ein Board mit heißen Chipsatz wie P45/X48/X58 hast, kannst du auch versuchen, das damit kühler zu bekommen.

Alternativ diese kleinen Lüfter in die Slots einbauen zum entflüften, oder mit dem ganz kleinen die Haare schneiden


----------



## OctoCore (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> ... oder mit dem ganz kleinen die Haare schneiden


 
Die Nasenhaare?


----------



## JackOnell (18. Februar 2012)

Bau die ein Karneval Kostüm, genau verkleide dich als graka.

Und im ernst klebe sie auf ein Brett und hänge es auf moderne Kunst andere würden da viel Geld bezahlen.


----------



## Hardware97 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

aah okay;D


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Nasenhaare?


 
Bist zu weit oben


----------



## uk3k (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

auch wenn ich dafür für völlig bescheuert gehalten werde, hätte ne Verwendung für alte Kühlkörper:

Wie bekommt man mitten im Sommer nen halben Liter Kaffee kalt fürn Eiskaffee?

Man fülle den halben Liter in ein Bierglas, stecke einen großen Alu-Block, z.B. Arctic Freezer 64, ins Glas so dass er zur Hälfte im Nassen ist und montiere darauf nen PC-Lüfter der an nem ehmaligen Handyladegerät hängt...und schon hat man nen erstklassigen Wärmetauscher/Kaffeekühler für die Steckdose 

Nur mal so als Anregung 

Geht übrigens schneller als Kühlschrank, dauert bei nem halben Liter ca 15min bei nem Bruchteil an Energieverbauch im Vergleich mit Kühlschrank...xD
mfg


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

schlüsselanhänger


----------



## PC GAMER (19. Februar 2012)

Hast du ein Taschenrechner der zu warm wird ? Kannst ja dan den TR passiv kühlen und wen er immer noch zu warm wird kannst Du dein TR aktiv kühlen. Big


----------



## Patze93 (19. Februar 2012)

Bau dir irgendein Kühlsystem für den Sommer. Nimm dir nen Kasten Bier zurhand und schau wie den im Sommer kühl bekommst.


----------



## Voodoo2 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

er könte aber auch vor nachbars tür so ne art  stolperfalle  bauen


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*



uk3k schrieb:


> Man fülle den halben Liter in ein Bierglas, stecke einen großen Alu-Block, z.B. Arctic Freezer 64, ins Glas so dass er zur Hälfte im Nassen ist und montiere darauf nen PC-Lüfter der an nem ehmaligen Handyladegerät hängt...und schon hat man nen erstklassigen Wärmetauscher/Kaffeekühler für die Steckdose
> 
> Nur mal so als Anregung
> 
> ...


 
Yippieee... Nach 15 Min habe ich den Kaffee dann auf hochsommerliche Umgebungstemperatur gebracht. 
Da nehme ich lieber den Kühlschrank.
Oder papp ein Pelztierelement aus der Schrottkiste auf den Kühlkörper - dann klappts. Aber nicht mehr mit Handyladegerät.


----------



## Skillar (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

Ich würde die Lüfter aneinander kleben und für den Sommer gegen die Hitze verwenden, ganz nach dem Motto- ich habe den Größten


----------



## Hardware97 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

RECHT HASTE


----------



## Knappknacks (18. März 2013)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

Ich hab auch kein plan gahabt. ich habe zwei kpfter genommen und so gegeneinander geklebt, dass die sich gegenseitig angepustet haben. hab geguckt welcher stärker war


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. März 2013)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

Als Abluftsystem für die Zockerkammer  

Guckst du hier :  Das kleinste und coolste PC Zimmer der Welt - Debitor´s PC Raum - YouTube


----------



## Fischer995 (18. März 2013)

Ich hab mir aus meinem alten cpu kühler + lüfter einen Shishakohle-durchglüher gebaut  . Kohle anzünden, drauflegen, lüfter starten und warten bis sie komplett rot/orange glüht und dann gehts ab


----------



## Sanyassin (18. März 2013)

*AW: Alte Kühlkörper und lüfter! Was kann man damit machen???*

Bau ne Halskette draus und vertick die teuer...^^


----------

